# Certainly NOT a Serious Bremont Quality Issue



## Ernie Romers (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi all,

I trust no one thought this was a message about an issue with a Bremont watch, now did you? To be honest, I do not even own one, so this is about something else. Oh yes, it is Bremont related, no doubt about that. After all this is the Bremont Forum.

Like every year I visited Bremont at Baselworld this year. I had a nice chat with the brothers, Sarah and Mike and looked at the prototype and the current collection. You may find my report somewhere else in this forum or in the Baselworld Forum.

Anyhow, I got myself one of their stickers. I really like them and although I never put any sticker on any of my suitcases, this one went on my business trolley.

And here is the issue:









You see? It won't last, the glue is just not good enough. And this is already the 2nd one I tried.

Here's another picture from another angle:








I can't just walk around, feeling like a Bremont ambassador, and have people notice that my sticker is coming off, now can I?

Bremont, get your act together and make sure next time I get one of these, they stick forever! :-d

_PS. Sarah, I told you, don't be too alarmed ;-)_

Oh and BTW, who is wearing a Bremont watch today?


----------



## Bremont_Sarah (Aug 17, 2011)

Ernie, I was very alarmed to think you may have had a quality issue with one of our watches!

I do however understand the issue with the stickers, in our defence we produced these so they were "removable" as we wanted to stick them on beautiful vintage cars and display cases for an event without damaging the surfaces. Whilst the stickers do seem to stay put on flat surfaces, I am aware of the peeling issue with anything curved or with ridges. 

I can only apologise for the dissatisfaction you are experiencing with our product and can assure you that we will address this before Basel 2012 when we will present you with a very sticky sticker!

Yours,
Sarah
Team Bremont.


----------



## fuzzyb (Feb 21, 2009)

Phew! After reading the subject, I was worried that I would actually read something negative about Bremont (I guess there is a first time for everything). While sticker quality is very important and often overlooked, there is not a clear-cut answer to the problem. Granted, the current Bremont products may not stick forever. However, they remove very cleanly as evidenced by your photos. When the day comes that I am fortunate enough to wear a Bremont on my wrist, I will rest-assured that when I take it off, there will be no Bremont residue stuck to my wrist.


----------



## Ernie Romers (Apr 27, 2005)

:-d Thanks Sarah, I'd appreciate that, but don't make too much effort, I was only kidding and your explanation makes a lot of sense.


----------



## mattjmcd (Oct 2, 2010)

Watchuseek Admin said:


> Oh and BTW, who is wearing a Bremont watch today?


Here's mine.

Well... he's in there somewhere.


----------



## CaptLeslie (May 15, 2011)

Sarah, here's what I am wearing today, and would love to have one of those defective stickers for my Mini! Cheers Jim:-d.


----------



## jstroh (Nov 7, 2009)

Yeah, how do we Bremont owners get one of those stickers? I have a lot of flat surfaces just aching for some cover.

Ernie: Thursday and Friday are my Bremont days this week. As usual, I will be posting under the WRUW threads. My compliments on the thread title; it's guaranteed to attract attention. It sure got mine.


----------



## jimyritz (Jan 31, 2008)

Here's my MBII on the wrist today..



Cheers
Mike


----------



## Ernie Romers (Apr 27, 2005)

FYI, I noticed some of you would very much like to receive the sticker. I notified Sarah and here's what she wrote back to me:


> More than happy to send out stickers, if people just want to send their request into us at [email protected] with their postal address we can post them out! Then they can cover as many flat surfaces as they want to!


Now let's start a wave for Sarah. Here we go, I'll count 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10 ..... and UP from your chairs and put your arms up in the air for Sarah!


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

hahaha oh boy, her email is going to get flooded with sticker requests hehe

Anna 



Watchuseek Admin said:


> FYI, I noticed some of you would very much like to receive the sticker. I notified Sarah and here's what she wrote back to me:
> 
> Now let's start a wave for Sarah. Here we go, I'll count 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10 ..... and UP from your chairs and put your arms up in the air for Sarah!


----------



## Ernie Romers (Apr 27, 2005)

I heard this rumor about Sarah's going to forward all those emails to you ... :-d


----------



## bydandie (Mar 12, 2008)

Very good! 

Alt1-C on a lovely blue strap today.


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

I got scared by the thread title, that Bremont were recalling watches or something... _phew!!
_Anyway, no Bremont for me today - that was yesterday!

cheers,
Jake.


----------



## PIERS (UK) (Oct 14, 2008)

...stickers? what! first I've heard!!! Would love to get one, and surprised I've not seen a couple scattered around the Bremont HQ...


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

Ernie, you need to get a suitcase with a SMOOTH surface!


----------



## jimyritz (Jan 31, 2008)

bydandie said:


> Very good!
> 
> Alt1-C on a lovely blue strap today.


Love that one... Congrats...


----------



## HarryBentley (Dec 1, 2010)

Phew I thought Bremont had found themselves in a STICKY situation there for a second.

What? What? 

:-d


----------

